

SSHConfigFS: A small FUSE filesystem to dynamically build SSH client config - markhellewell
https://github.com/markhellewell/sshconfigfs

======
voltagex_
I like it. Inventive use of FUSE, but is there any reason it couldn't have
been done with python and inotify?

~~~
markhellewell
I looked at inotify and quickly realised it was Linux only, which for me isn't
a good fit as I tend not to be on a Linux box when I'm using my ssh client.

